

Ask HN: How worthwhile is Startup School? - pjmurray

Fortunately I was accepted for startup school. As I am based in Australia however it will not be a cheap/quick affair to attend so I am wanting to reassure myself that its a worthwhile expedition.<p>Can those who have been before enlighten me as to what I can expect and whether or not it is worth the trip (approx $3)?<p>My big fear is that I go to find the content is fairly general and  a more encouragement/pep talk style rather than content-rich information that is useful to moving forward. No doubt it will be an awesome event but just a little more detail would help convince me to come! My only hesitation is I may be better saving it and coming over for SXSW instead... or maybe I should just do both. What would your preference between the two be?<p>Also if I do head over I will likely come for just over a week. Any other events on around that time or anyone keen to meet up would be great!
======
apsurd
_My big fear is that I go to find the content is fairly general and a more
encouragement/pep talk style rather than content-rich information that is
useful to moving forward._

Of course it's general information and a rah-rah-rah motivational pep-talk.

I went to startup school last year. I was trying not to fall asleep during the
presentations.

Ok that sounds worse than it is, I was physically trying not to fall asleep
because I was really super-tired from my 3 day extravaganza walking throughout
all of San Francisco with my airbnb-mates.

The point is you go for the experience and the people, surely not the content.
I'm not trying to take anything away from the speakers, they were great. But
it's not like they are standing there giving you this secret information that
nobody's every heard before. There are no secrets to success! (really)

Startup school is awesome (and super exhausting) because of all the smart and
motivated people you meet. I met the who's who of YC startups, pretty cool! I
also met PG and surprisingly he wasn't levitating around the room.

Startup school is also awesome because you get to play around in San
Francisco.

Go for those 2 reasons.

------
aristus
I've been a few times. Do plan some days before and after, as the people you
meet there are the big thing. Email me (in my profile) if you want to hang
out!

You can decide if the talks themselves are worth it by watching the previous
year's videos: <http://www.justin.tv/a/startupschool>

Most of the talks are brilliant.

~~~
desigooner
will it be online this year at any point of time?

~~~
frankdenbow
I believe they will stream it on Justin.tv.

I created a Meetup everywhere event for those who didn't get accepted to
organize local groups to watch and discuss:
<http://www.meetup.com/startupschool>

------
pg
While I hesitate to claim it would be worth the cost of flying from Australia,
the talks are not generic pep-talks. We encourage the speakers to talk about
their specific experiences.

------
timr
It's helpful to think of Startup School as a conference -- you don't really go
for the talks, as much as the people you'll meet between sessions. If you come
with that purpose in mind, the experience can be immensely valuable (My first
SS was the reason I moved to San Francisco!)

That said, I've never been to SXSW, but my second-hand impression of the event
is that it's less focused on startups and technology, and more generally about
promotion, business development, schmoozing and...well, music. It's primarily
a music/arts festival, with an "interactive" component tacked on. But it's
also much longer, and will fill up more of a week's trip.

My advice is to remember that these are social events, and to choose
appropriately based upon your interests. Like any other convention, the talks
are just a reason to get people together.

------
iamelgringo
Coming in for a one day event is cool and possibly helpful.

I run the Hackers and Founders meetups, and we get a ton of people coming to
the meetups that are visiting town for a week or two. The vibe that I get from
most of them is that it's the trip is valuable.

If you are going to make a trip of it, I'd suggest coming in for a week or
two. There's tons of startup/technology events and you can probably schedule
one every night for the entire time you're in the area.

Bring business cards,introduce yourself to people at events, and you can be
having coffee with people twice a day the entire time you're here. That's what
being in Silicon Valley is about, and that's what's amazing about this place.

If you're not having a coffee with someone, spend the extra time in Palo Alto
along University Ave, Mountain View along Castro Street or hanging out in bars
and coffee shops in SF. I'd also suggest hitting Noise Bridge and the Hacker
Dojo while you're here.

~~~
pjmurray
Im just looking at flights now and should be able to have 8 days in town: 13th
- 21st. Do you know any events off the top of your head that are on? Something
I might start concentrating on once flights are booked.

I am definitely starting to think that it would be worthwhile, mainly for the
networking. There are so many talented people in the area and the thought of
meeting some of them really excites me.

Now I just hope they'll give me time off work. Somewhat short notice but I
think (hope) it'll be okay!

Thanks for the advice.

------
davidedicillo
The best way to describe SXSW (interactive) is springbreak for geeks. Sadly,
most of the people see the panels in the morning just as a place to consume
their hangover.

And since Twitter really exploded at SXSW, every year a lot of startups go
there hoping to be the next Twitter, so if you go be ready of being bombarded
by pitches and stickers.

------
cmer
I've been to every SS to date and it is by far the best startup conference one
can attend. I attend (too) many conferences each year and nothing comes close
to the quality of SS. The first one in Boston definitely kicked my ass and
made me think bigger.

If you want a taste of SS, I believe you can find recordings of previous years
online.

------
il
I asked about this when the event was announced:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1618894> The general consensus seems to
be that it's worth the trip.

------
projectileboy
I went in 2008 and 2009, and I would say they were the two greatest events
I've ever attended. The energy in the room is something you'll never encounter
anywhere else on the planet.

------
guiseppecalzone
On a side note, I just moved to San Francisco and missed the deadline. Is
there a way to get a ticket this late?

------
danilocampos
I'm fortunate enough to be very local, as well as accepted, so I'm definitely
coming. Still, any advice from those who attended in previous years would be
great.

How do you make the most of the day?

------
zackattack
last year paul said something very memorable... there is a long and storied
history of people traveling long distances to obtain specific knowledge.

incidentally, i'm probably going.

